# Mail-In-A-Box error with spampd, any ideas?



## Pmadd (Nov 9, 2014)

Hello, thanks for taking time out of your schedule to read and hopefully help me with my issue.

When I use the automatic installer for mail-in-a-box I run into this error

Errors were encountered while processing:
spampd
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
-----------------------------------------
Setting up spampd (2.30-22.2) ...
dpkg-statoverride: error: an override for '/var/cache/spampd' already exists; aborting
Warning: statoverride couldn't be created for /var/cache/spampd
dpkg-statoverride: error: an override for '/etc/spampd.conf' already exists; aborting
Warning: statoverride couldn't be created for /etc/spampd.conf
* Starting spam checking proxy daemon spampd Syslog err [bad file descriptor] at /usr/share/perl5/Net/Server/Log/Sys/Syslog.pm line 61.
invoke-rc.d: initscript spampd, action "start" failed.
dpkg: error processing package spampd (--configure):
subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 9
Errors were encountered while processing:
spampd
 

This was completed on a fresh ubuntu 14.04 minimum install on a vps with 3gb of ram, I have also google'd around for a while not finding any fixes for this issue.

If any of you have any suggestions, please share them below. Also if you would like more of the error, or some error logs just ask.

Thanks


----------



## drmike (Nov 9, 2014)

Mail-in-Box project page is?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 9, 2014)

Pmadd said:


> dpkg-statoverride: error: an override for '/var/cache/spampd' already exists; aborting
> 
> dpkg-statoverride: error: an override for '/etc/spampd.conf' already exists; aborting


It seems you already have spampd installed. I'd start with that. Also, look at the logs for any other issues.


----------



## wlanboy (Nov 10, 2014)

Pmadd said:


> dpkg-statoverride: error: an override for '/var/cache/spampd' already exists; aborting
> 
> 
> Warning: statoverride couldn't be created for /var/cache/spampd


This is a known bug. See https://bugs.debian.org/374603



drmike said:


> Mail-in-Box project page is?


https://mailinabox.email/


----------

